# Milinkovic Savic - Milan secondo i bookmakers.



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.


Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva. 

Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.[/B]


Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla nel topic specifico NDR).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo abbiamo visto giusto, come con cr7-juve


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.



Magari...


----------



## zlatan (7 Agosto 2018)

Roba da matti davvero roba da matti
Nn c'é mezza possibilità é sicuro uno scherzo


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Igor91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Io una cento euro me la vado a giocare.......... chissà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Quindi dite giocheremo così:

Gigio
Conti Caldara Romagnoli RR
Kessie Biglia SMS
Suso Calhanoglu
Pipita


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Agosto 2018)

E fanno bene


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ora non voglio dire si farà perché è davvero un costo esagerato..

Però ieri quella reazione alla domanda precisa su SMS è davvero stata strana..Maldini che passa a Leo la patata..lui che ride come uno beccato con le mani nella marmellata..poi la smentita di rito..ma qualcosa cìè dai..poi magari con lotito non si chiude, ma stanno provando..per me è palese..son lui e l'esterno si completa il quadro..e si prendono gli elementi richiesti: tre innesti forti per alzare il livello...


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E fanno bene



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Agosto 2018)

Certo che non arriva... Ma se arriva, Leo diventa il re dei re di tutti i troll


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio dire si farà perché è davvero un costo esagerato..
> 
> Però ieri quella reazione alla domanda precisa su SMS è davvero stata strana..Maldini che passa a Leo la patata..lui che ride come uno beccato con le mani nella marmellata..poi la smentita di rito..ma qualcosa cìè dai..poi magari con lotito non si chiude, ma stanno provando..per me è palese..son lui e l'esterno si completa il quadro..e si prendono gli elementi richiesti: tre innesti forti per alzare il livello...



Hanno sostanzialmente sostituito la colonna vertebrale della squadra... Caldara, SMS e higuana... Roba da sogno erotico multiorgasmico


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi dite giocheremo così:
> 
> Gigio
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli RR
> ...



Ammesso che possa arrivare Savic (e non accadrà) è una mezza follia spenderci 100+ milioni e bloccarlo mettendolo mezzala.

O lo metti dietro le punte col 4-3-2-1 oppure in un 4-2-3-1 o trequartista in un 4-3-1-2.
E non abbiamo veramente gli uomini adatti a far rendere al meglio nessuno di questi moduli (almeno per ora).

E questo sempre che si voglia giocare a 4 dietro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Non vorrei togliere il sogno a nessuno, ma le quote dei book in questi casi cambiano a seconda del numero di puntate. Cioè più persone puntano su un certo evento più la quota cala. Queste quote non ci dicono altro che il tifoso milanista medio è più credulone degli altri e sta bettando forte su questa possibilità.

Se ricordate bene accadde una cosa simile con Ibra al Milan qualche anno fa.

Inoltre una quota a 4 significa che c'è il 25% di possibilità. Non proprio una percentuale esaltante.


----------



## folletto (7 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ammesso che possa arrivare Savic (e non accadrà) è una mezza follia spenderci 100+ milioni e bloccarlo mettendolo mezzala.
> 
> O lo metti dietro le punte col 4-3-2-1 oppure in un 4-2-3-1 o trequartista in un 4-3-1-2.
> E non abbiamo veramente gli uomini adatti a far rendere al meglio nessuno di questi moduli (almeno per ora).
> ...



Quanto vorrei avere il problema di come / dove farlo giocare.........il problema è prenderlo


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei togliere il sogno a nessuno, ma le quote dei book in questi casi cambiano a seconda del numero di puntate. Cioè più persone puntano su un certo evento più la quota cala. Queste quote non ci dicono altro che il tifoso milanista medio è più credulone degli altri e sta bettando forte su questa possibilità.
> 
> Se ricordate bene accadde una cosa simile con Ibra al Milan qualche anno fa.
> 
> *Inoltre una quota a 4 significa che c'è il 25% di possibilità. Non proprio una percentuale esaltante*.



In realtà per questo genere di scommesse non è nemmeno poco eh..mi pare Ronaldo fosse dato ai gobbi a 3 3,qualcosa...

Vedremo..non dico arrivi, ma di certo a Leo piace, e di certo ci sta provando..poi tra il volere e il potere ballano 100 passa milioni e Lotito


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ammesso che possa arrivare Savic (e non accadrà) è una mezza follia spenderci 100+ milioni e bloccarlo mettendolo mezzala.
> 
> O lo metti dietro le punte col 4-3-2-1 oppure in un 4-2-3-1 o trequartista in un 4-3-1-2.
> E non abbiamo veramente gli uomini adatti a far rendere al meglio nessuno di questi moduli (almeno per ora).
> ...



La difesa a quattro, con Rino e adesso anche Maldini nel settore tecnico direi che è tassativa


----------



## Zimuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Se arriva vado a fare l'upgrade dell'abbonamento al primo rosso!


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei togliere il sogno a nessuno, ma le quote dei book in questi casi cambiano a seconda del numero di puntate. Cioè più persone puntano su un certo evento più la quota cala. Queste quote non ci dicono altro che il tifoso milanista medio è più credulone degli altri e sta bettando forte su questa possibilità.
> 
> Se ricordate bene accadde una cosa simile con Ibra al Milan qualche anno fa.
> 
> Inoltre una quota a 4 significa che c'è il 25% di possibilità. Non proprio una percentuale esaltante.



Ora, non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma quote allibratori e probabilità di un evento non sono esattamente la stessa cosa.
Anche se ovviamente sono legate.
Ma mi pare sei tu il primo a spiegarlo all’inizio.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2018)

Comunque la questione è, c’è la faranno i nostri eroi a liberare abbastanza spazio salariale e ffp per garantire l’entrata si sms?
Kalinic dimostra che hanno fretta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ora non voglio dire si farà perché è davvero un costo esagerato..
> 
> Però ieri quella reazione alla domanda precisa su SMS è davvero stata strana..Maldini che passa a Leo la patata..lui che ride come uno beccato con le mani nella marmellata..poi la smentita di rito..ma qualcosa cìè dai..poi magari con lotito non si chiude, ma stanno provando..per me è palese..son lui e l'esterno si completa il quadro..e si prendono gli elementi richiesti: tre innesti forti per alzare il livello...



Mi hanno detto che i legami Lotirchio-Elliot sono abbastanza stretti per altre questioni lavorative. 

Non saprei dirvi se è la solita cavolata che circola su Twitter o c'è un fondamento di verità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che i legami Lotirchio-Elliot sono abbastanza stretti per altre questioni lavorative.
> 
> Non saprei dirvi se è la solita cavolata che circola su Twitter o c'è un fondamento di verità.



Può essere..in ogni caso la trattativa esiste..

Poi insomma: Leo e Paolo, pensiamo davvero stiano parlando di Barella, Jankto e simili? Mi pare ovvio che sanno cosa serve, 3 innesti ma di livello alto per spostare sta asticella..sennò siamo sempre lì


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Comunque la questione è, c’è la faranno i nostri eroi a liberare abbastanza spazio salariale e ffp per garantire l’entrata si sms?
> Kalinic dimostra che hanno fretta...



Abbiamo 10 giorni, molto difficile non impossibile, secondo me vedremo un finale di mercato frenetico davero last minute... aspettiamo bene raga, con Sergej vicino al Pipita facciamo quel salto di qualità che ci manca.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà per questo genere di scommesse non è nemmeno poco eh..mi pare Ronaldo fosse dato ai gobbi a 3 3,qualcosa...
> 
> Vedremo..non dico arrivi, ma di certo a Leo piace, e di certo ci sta provando..poi tra il volere e il potere ballano 100 passa milioni e Lotito



E' anche questione di fare un semplice ragionamento, il Milan ha (quasi) sistemato l'attacco, ha sistemato la difesa, ha comprato in Italia e ha chiuso abbastanza velocemente la pratica Bonucci, ora, non vorrei dire, ma lo sa pure peppa pig che dobbiamo fare un bel colpo a centrocampo, è scontato e visto che manca neanche una settimana per questioni di tempistica e di logistica sarebbe molto più sensato comprare il centrocampista dalla Serie A, questo perché andare a trattare gli esuberi dai grandi club è un grosso rischio di rimanere a mani vuote mentre rimanere su profili tosti, qui in Italia, ci darebbe la possibilità di controllare meglio la situazione ed eventualmente affondare il colpo conseguentemente alle cessioni che stiamo facendo.
E' un esborso enorme ma come ho scritto ieri possiamo raccapezzarci anche dopo aver speso 100 e passa mln perché quei 100 e passa mln li spendi ora ben sapendo che non dovrai spenderli nei prossimi anni; qui poi si torna alle famose minghiate di spendere 90 mln per gente come Musacchio, Kalinic, Borini e Silva, ci vuole la famosa testa, noi siamo in una situazione diversa rispetto all'anno scorso, non servono tanti acquisti ma ne serve uno di spicco, uno che farebbe al caso nostro, costi quel che costi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ora, non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma quote allibratori e probabilità di un evento non sono esattamente la stessa cosa.
> Anche se ovviamente sono legate.
> Ma mi pare sei tu il primo a spiegarlo all’inizio.



si lo spiegai tempo fa, non esatte. Però diciamo che per semplicità una quota di 4 significa circa una probabilità dell'evento del 25%. In realtà la probabilità è addirittura sovrastimata per dare agio al book di non perdere soldi. 

Poi i book sistemano la quota adeguandola alla frequenza delle puntate, perchè c'è un modello matematico che lo impone.


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi dite giocheremo così:
> 
> Gigio
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli RR
> ...



Sono giorni che rivedo questa formazione. 
E niente, messa così è un sogno ad occhi aperti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma tipo una offerta 30 per il prestito + 40 per il diritto, con contropartita Borini (pagandogli buonauscita, consentendo alla Lazio di tenerne basso l'ingaggio) e Bonaventura gli farebbe così schifo a Lotito?

Prende Bonaventura valutato 25-30 milioni che è ancora uno dei migliori centrocampisti in Italia, e sono anni che gioca a ottimi livelli, così si trova in casa il sostituto del sergente. Intanto incamera 40 milioni subito e 40 l'anno prossimo. In più mi pare fossero interessati a Borini valutato 10-12 milioni.

Parliamo di una valutazione totale di 110 milioni di euro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che i legami Lotirchio-Elliot sono abbastanza stretti per altre questioni lavorative.
> 
> Non saprei dirvi se è la solita cavolata che circola su Twitter o c'è un fondamento di verità.



Elliott ha le mani in pasta un po' ovunque.



Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' anche questione di fare un semplice ragionamento, il Milan ha (quasi) sistemato l'attacco, ha sistemato la difesa, ha comprato in Italia e ha chiuso abbastanza velocemente la pratica Bonucci, ora, non vorrei dire, ma lo sa pure peppa pig che dobbiamo fare un bel colpo a centrocampo, è scontato e visto che manca neanche una settimana per questioni di tempistica e di logistica sarebbe molto più sensato comprare il centrocampista dalla Serie A, questo perché andare a trattare gli esuberi dai grandi club è un grosso rischio di rimanere a mani vuote mentre rimanere su profili tosti, qui in Italia, ci darebbe la possibilità di controllare meglio la situazione ed eventualmente affondare il colpo conseguentemente alle cessioni che stiamo facendo.
> E' un esborso enorme ma come ho scritto ieri possiamo raccapezzarci anche dopo aver speso 100 e passa mln perché quei 100 e passa mln li spendi ora ben sapendo che non dovrai spenderli nei prossimi anni; qui poi si torna alle famose minghiate di spendere 90 mln per gente come Musacchio, Kalinic, Borini e Silva, ci vuole la famosa testa, noi siamo in una situazione diversa rispetto all'anno scorso, non servono tanti acquisti ma ne serve uno di spicco, uno che farebbe al caso nostro, costi quel che costi.



Concordo, anche io non scopro nulla nel dire che Sergej sarebbe il miglior investimento possibile.


----------



## impero rossonero (7 Agosto 2018)

se elliott lo vuole ...lo prende


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Comunque la questione è, c’è la faranno i nostri eroi a liberare abbastanza spazio salariale e ffp per garantire l’entrata si sms?
> Kalinic dimostra che hanno fretta...



Ma il problema non è nemmeno lo spazio salariale, alla fine credo che un 5 anni a 5 vada bene..il problema è come ammortizzare a bilancio i 110 milioni del cartellino...li davvero non so cosa contino di fare..


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Se va al Manchester dev'essere sull'aereo entro domani. Lo si saprà a breve se è vero o meno


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



È già del Milan


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È già del Milan



Come mai tutta questa sicurezza? A me onestamente sembra un operazione impossibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non è nemmeno lo spazio salariale, alla fine credo che un 5 anni a 5 vada bene..il problema è come ammortizzare a bilancio i 110 milioni del cartellino...li davvero non so cosa contino di fare..



Prestito oneroso biennale con pagamenti dilazionati anno per anno e riscatto finale.
Giustamente uno dice: E perché Lotito dovrebbe accettare? Eh....E' questo il punto.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se va al Manchester dev'essere sull'aereo entro domani. Lo si saprà a breve se è vero o meno



E Pogba?
A parte che andare allo Utd in quella situazione non è che sia il top, ha fallito pure Pogba e Mourinho è più fuori che dentro.


----------



## Rambo cica (7 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Inoltre una quota a 4 significa che c'è il 25% di possibilità. Non proprio una percentuale esaltante.




Se avessimo anche solo il 25% avrei già in pre orgasmo


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prestito oneroso biennale con pagamenti dilazionati anno per anno e riscatto finale.
> Giustamente uno dice: E perché Lotito dovrebbe accettare? Eh....E' questo il punto.



Si mette pur sempre in tasca 110 milioni


----------



## Rambo cica (7 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=4434]Rambo cica[/MENTION] niente notizie inventate


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Martedì 14 ore 16,30
> Presentazione ufficiale di sms



alle 16:31 vi manderò il video mentre ballo nudo in piedi sulla scrivania dell'ufficio


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prestito oneroso biennale con pagamenti dilazionati anno per anno e riscatto finale.
> Giustamente uno dice: E perché Lotito dovrebbe accettare? Eh....E' questo il punto.



Perchè una plusvalenza del genere in un anno ti aumenta enormemente l'utile operativo --> Sei costretto a pagare ingenti imposte. 

Se invece dilazioni il pagamento eviti questo scomodo problema.


----------



## Igor91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma tipo una offerta 30 per il prestito + 40 per il diritto, con contropartita Borini (pagandogli buonauscita, consentendo alla Lazio di tenerne basso l'ingaggio) e Bonaventura gli farebbe così schifo a Lotito?
> 
> Prende Bonaventura valutato 25-30 milioni che è ancora uno dei migliori centrocampisti in Italia, e sono anni che gioca a ottimi livelli, così si trova in casa il sostituto del sergente. Intanto incamera 40 milioni subito e 40 l'anno prossimo. In più mi pare fossero interessati a Borini valutato 10-12 milioni.
> 
> Parliamo di una valutazione totale di 110 milioni di euro.



Magari... Saremmo sempre corti ma mi accontenterei anche di Montilivo e Bertolacci come riserve a CC e Halilovic come riserva sulle ali... SMS ti fa alzare il tasso tecnico e atletico della squadra da 50 a 100 con un sol colpo!


----------



## Igor91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Perchè una plusvalenza del genere in un anno ti aumenta enormemente l'utile operativo --> Sei costretto a pagare ingenti imposte.
> 
> Se invece dilazioni il pagamento eviti questo scomodo problema.



Risposta ottima.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Martedì 14 ore 16,30
> Presentazione ufficiale di sms



Perché vi inventate ste cose?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come mai tutta questa sicurezza? A me onestamente sembra un operazione impossibile.



Perché secondo me è un operazione difficile, ma non impossibile. Ti spiego per quale motivo secondo me la cosa è già fatta. Poi magari sbaglierò eh. 

1) Parto della voce sullo United: Davvero il Manchester vende Pogba neo campione del mondo e dopo tutto il casino che ha fatto per acquistarlo, per prendere Milinkovic Savic? Non credo. Poi per quanto io sbavi per Sergej ora come ora Pogba gli è sopra di diverse spanne. 

2) Savic, mi fa impazzire, è fortissimo lo adoro etc. Ma siamo onesti: Non vale nella maniera più assoluta 120mln. Penso che la sua valutazione corretta sia 70/80mln. È si forte, arriva si da due belle stagioni, ma ha ancora tutto da dimostrare.

3) Lotito è furbo e non si chiama Cairo. Ha ben visto che fine ha fatto Belotti con la sua valutazione folle. 120mln son sempre 120mln. Savic andò alla Lazio per 10mln. Lotito con i soli 40mln di "anticipo" se ne puo' comprare altri 4 di potenziali Savic (sia chiaro che questo è un giochetto coi numeri che sto facendo)

4) 120mln in un modo o nell'altro gli arriveranno. Che sia in 3 anni o meno, sono un mucchio di soldi. Il Real non si presenterà mai con Savic a quella cifra. A Madrid (i tifosi) non sanno manco chi è Milinkovic. Si presentano con i forconi da Perez se fa un acquisto del genere. Loro vogliono i campioni altisonanti alla Pogba per quelle cifre monstre.

5) Il Milan secondo me è l'unica squadra veramente interessata e pronta a spendere tutti quei soldi per Milinkovic-Savic.


----------



## Zimuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Se avessimo anche solo il 25% avrei già in pre orgasmo



Concordo alla grande 

Io voglio essere un po' pessimista, purtroppo credo a Leonardo, è un sogno non per noi. Ragazzi 100+ di cartellino quando Elliott ha dichiarato ovunque che intende rientrare nei palette FFP mi sembrano davvero assurdi...

Certo se dovessimo assistere alla partenza di Andrè Silva, Bacca, Bruttolacci, Pornodivo etc...ma è palesemente fantamercato secondo me!


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2018)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Sono giorni che rivedo questa formazione.
> E niente, messa così è un sogno ad occhi aperti



Sergej non puo anzi non dovrebbe giocare lontano di Higuain, deve essere libero e sopratutto giocare vicino al area per accelerare negli ultimi metri , tandem Pitita/Sergej = 1-2 gol facile per partita.


----------



## Rambo cica (7 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> alle 16:31 vi manderò il video mentre ballo nudo in piedi sulla scrivania dell'ufficio



Ricordati il tutù quando esci per andare a ballare anche vicino al lago.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> E lunedì 20 ore 16,30
> Presentazione ufficiale di Rabiot



Il mercato chiude il 17


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ricordati il tutù quando esci per andare a ballare anche vicino al lago.



il tutù rosa confetto ovviamente


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il mercato chiude il 17



la presentazione la puoi anche fare dopo .... basta registrare il contratto prima


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prestito oneroso biennale con pagamenti dilazionati anno per anno e riscatto finale.
> Giustamente uno dice: E perché Lotito dovrebbe accettare? Eh....E' questo il punto.



Perchè avere un bilancio positivo su più anni è meglio che averne per uno solo (se prendi ogni anno per tre anni 40 Mln da SMS è molto meglio che prenderne 120 subito, ti assicuri bilanci positivi)
E leggevo anche per una questione di tassazione


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Perchè avere un bilancio positivo su più anni è meglio che averne per uno solo (se prendi ogni anno per tre anni 40 Mln da SMS è molto meglio che prenderne 120 subito, ti assicuri bilanci positivi)
> E leggevo anche per una questione di tassazione



Speriamo


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Perché secondo me è un operazione difficile, ma non impossibile. Ti spiego per quale motivo secondo me la cosa è già fatta. Poi magari sbaglierò eh.
> 
> 1) Parto della voce sullo United: Davvero il Manchester vende Pogba neo campione del mondo e dopo tutto il casino che ha fatto per acquistarlo, per prendere Milinkovic Savic? Non credo. Poi per quanto io sbavi per Sergej ora come ora Pogba gli è sopra di diverse spanne.
> 
> ...



Quoto ogni singola parola. 
Se entro oggi pogba non esce da Manchester, quest ultima é definitivamente da escludere dalla corsa SMS, non spostando effettivamente pogba probabilmente il tanto atteso domino dei centrocampisti non ci sarà. 
Il Real come detto da te non può presentarsi dai propri tifosi spendendo 120 Mln per SMS (anche se, detto tra noi, chi prenderanno questa estate?)
Secondo me rimaniamo noi e la juve, ma la juve deve per forza cedere pjanic altrimenti non se ne fa nulla.. 
Ma a chi lo cede?
Occhio che in questa sessione di mercato potremmo essere molto fortunati, forse qualcuno lassù ci rivuole al top


----------



## odasensei (7 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Perchè avere un bilancio positivo su più anni è meglio che averne per uno solo (se prendi ogni anno per tre anni 40 Mln da SMS è molto meglio che prenderne 120 subito, ti assicuri bilanci positivi)
> E leggevo anche per una questione di tassazione



Capirai, Lotito il bilancio positivo ce l'avrà comunque a prescindere da Savic, non fa investimenti oltre quanto può permettersi
E quella della tassazione è una cavolata, l'aliquota è sempre quella, stiamo parlando di società che fatturano milioni di euro, si applica sempre l'aliquota massima 
Quella del Milan sarà sempre l'ultima offerta che valuterà perchè aspetterà qualcuno che gli offre tutto e subito, giustamente


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Capirai, Lotito il bilancio positivo ce l'avrà comunque a prescindere da Savic, non fa investimenti oltre quanto può permettersi
> E quella della tassazione è una cavolata, l'aliquota è sempre quella, stiamo parlando di società che fatturano milioni di euro, si applica sempre l'aliquota massima
> Quella del Milan sarà sempre l'ultima offerta che valuterà perchè aspetterà qualcuno che gli offre tutto e subito, giustamente



Rispetto quello che dici, ma non la penso affatto come te.
Spalmando la cessione di Savic su più anni potrebbe anche evitare di vendere giocatori ogni anno, per esempio..


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E Pogba?
> A parte che andare allo Utd in quella situazione non è che sia il top, ha fallito pure Pogba e Mourinho è più fuori che dentro.



Il mercato in Spagna chiude il 31. Pogba ha anche il tempo di scegliere le offerte aeree


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Capirai, Lotito il bilancio positivo ce l'avrà comunque a prescindere da Savic, non fa investimenti oltre quanto può permettersi
> E quella della tassazione è una cavolata, l'aliquota è sempre quella, stiamo parlando di società che fatturano milioni di euro, si applica sempre l'aliquota massima
> Quella del Milan sarà sempre l'ultima offerta che valuterà perchè aspetterà qualcuno che gli offre tutto e subito, giustamente



Quindi mi stai dicendo che se guadagni 5 ml o ne guadagni 100 paghi le stesse tasse in termini assoluti? 


Interessante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il mercato in Spagna chiude il 31. Pogba ha anche il tempo di scegliere le offerte aeree



Credo sia impossibile per lo UTD cedere Pogba a mercato chiuso, senza possibilità di poterlo rimpiazzare.


----------



## impero rossonero (7 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il mercato in Spagna chiude il 31. Pogba ha anche il tempo di scegliere le offerte aeree



ma il manchester con chi rimpiazza pogba se da loro il mercato e' chiuso ?


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo sia impossibile per lo UTD cedere Pogba a mercato chiuso, senza possibilità di poterlo rimpiazzare.



Si, certo. Sono d'accordo


----------



## kipstar (7 Agosto 2018)

non vorrei fare il negativo di turno .... ma mancano 10 giorni alla fine del mercato e mancano 2 giocatori (da quello dichiarato ufficialmente) o questa trattativa è già imbastita in linea di massima oppure si fa veramente dura....imho. tra l'altro ci vuole pure un piano B..eventualmente....


----------



## Igor91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Vi dico come la penso... 

Lo stiamo trattando al 100%.

Lotito lo vuole vendere subito... fra stasera e domani per me si sa qualcosa di concreto.

Sono certo lo stiamo trattando.


----------



## varvez (7 Agosto 2018)

Ho la netta sensazione che sia quasi chiuso, e che entro domania avremo conferma o meno


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ho la netta sensazione che sia quasi chiuso, e che entro domania avremo conferma o meno



Mah..non esageriamo dai..ma qualcosa arriva


----------



## odasensei (7 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Rispetto quello che dici, ma non la penso affatto come te.
> Spalmando la cessione di Savic su più anni potrebbe anche evitare di vendere giocatori ogni anno, per esempio..



Li vende comunque perchè Lotito non ha interesse a fare una Lazio vincente, dopo 7 anni dovrebbe anche essere chiaro



Boomer ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che se guadagni 5 ml o ne guadagni 100 paghi le stesse tasse in termini assoluti?
> 
> 
> Interessante.



Tra pagare su 40 e 60 in 2 anni e pagare su 100 subito cosa cambia? L'esempio che hai fatto non c'entra nulla lol


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2018)

non illudiamoci ragazzi..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ho la netta sensazione che sia quasi chiuso, e che entro domania avremo conferma o meno



.


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

Godiamoci la speranza tenendo i piedi ben piantati per terra.... un minima percentuale di riuscita secondo me c’è e finché non ci saranno movimenti concreti dagli altri possiamo restare vigili....
Quello che mi auguro è che il buon Leo abbia sotto mano un’alternativa certa in caso di mancata riuscita della trattativa....

Speriamo di riuscire ad ottenere il massimo possibile nella nostra situazione entro la fine di questa sessione di mercato....


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non vorrei fare il negativo di turno .... ma mancano 10 giorni alla fine del mercato e mancano 2 giocatori (da quello dichiarato ufficialmente) o questa trattativa è già imbastita in linea di massima oppure si fa veramente dura....imho. tra l'altro ci vuole pure un piano B..eventualmente....


E potrebbe anche piovere... 

A mio parere alla fine del mercato saremo completi. Non mi aspetto il top, ma due o tre innesti mirati e di qualità per essere numericamente coperti in tutti i ruoli.


----------



## PheelMD (7 Agosto 2018)

Per me ci si sta illudendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Per me ci si sta illudendo.



.


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Comunque, al di là di tutto, di illusioni o meno, e anche bello solo tornare a sognare di fare colpi di questo tipo


----------



## PheelMD (7 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là di tutto, di illusioni o meno, e anche bello solo tornare a sognare di fare colpi di questo tipo



Può anche essere vero, ma nel caso non succedesse comporta una reazione negativa che mette nel mood sbagliato.
Anche perchè, di notizie tangibili o verosimili, io non ne vedo mezza.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Cmq ragazzi nel caso vada in porto anche SMS e tocchiamo tutto quello che si può toccare...avremmo risolto quasi totalmente un altro difetto enorme della nostra squadra negli ultimi 5/6 anni ossia la fisicità. Dopo le partenze di Van Bommel e Ibra e l'addio dei senatori non abbiamo mai mai mai avuto un organico in grado di reggere fisicamente l'urto contro le grandi squadre. Caldara, SMS e Higuain sarebbero una colonna vertebrale davvero stagna da questo punto di vista.....sperem!


----------



## 13Wilt (7 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Comunque, al di là di tutto, di illusioni o meno, e anche bello solo tornare a sognare di fare colpi di questo tipo



Amen. Specie dopo tutti i titoli con Zaza che ci siam dovuti subire.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

Oddio il messia ha parlato. Vediamo cosa succede tra oggi e domani.


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Oddio il messia ha parlato. Vediamo cosa succede tra oggi e domani.



Chi sarebbe il messia? Tanto per capire ahahah


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Chi sarebbe il messia? Tanto per capire ahahah



Penso faccia riferimento a cose delle quali qui dentro sarebbe meglio non parlare... "Insider" su Twitter.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Penso faccia riferimento a cose delle quali qui dentro sarebbe meglio non parlare... "Insider" su Twitter.


Infatti non ho detto nome ne niente. Non è dato per fatto. La fonte la potete trovare facilmente e una cosa bisogna dirla: non ha mai sbagliato.


----------



## 1972 (7 Agosto 2018)

bisogna capire se tare e' alla ricerca di un eventuale sostituto di sms. se lo cercano e non lo trovano aspettatevi un rilancino del presidente a 150 mln . se, invece, pensano di stare bene cosi anche senza sms allora se po' spera'......


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Oddio il messia ha parlato. Vediamo cosa succede tra oggi e domani.



Ti sei visto la diretta di un certo Peppe???


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Per me ci si sta illudendo.



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Infatti non ho detto nome ne niente. Non è dato per fatto. La fonte la potete trovare facilmente e una cosa bisogna dirla: non ha mai sbagliato.



Dai ragazzi ... Ora parlate.... Non lasciate l acquolina in bocca


----------



## 13Wilt (7 Agosto 2018)

Io tendo sempre a frenare l'ottimismo, anche perché mi sembra di star rivivendo la situazione dell'attaccante dell'anno scorso, dove alla fine diventai ottimista e mi convinsi che bene o male avremmo preso qualche pezzo importante... e si è visto com'è finita.

Ora, io do per certo che lo stiamo trattando: stavolta non mi sbilancio, ma mi viene da pensare che abbiano dato una sorta di scadenza a Lotito, scadenza che non può essere gli ultimi giorni di mercato... devono assicurarsi di avere il tempo sufficiente per delle alternative in caso di esito negativo della trattativa.

Ergo mi verrebbe da dire che la trattativa potrebbe essere molto calda. Perché parliamoci chiaro ragazzi, secondo voi se la trattativa stesse per andare incontro ad un esito negativo o rischiassimo di rimanere col cerino in mano, questi avrebbero reagito in quel modo alla domanda di ieri?
Parliamo di Leonardo e Maldini, simboli per eccellenza della professionalità, se ti viene fatta una domanda del genere e tu sai bene che la situazione è drastica, non ti metteresti a ridere come uno sciocco ma adotteresti tutt'altro profilo.


(ps dopo risate ecc, ecc.. appena Leo prende parola e dichiara "Compatibilmente con il FFP il centrocampista top non può arrivare" subito arriva un altro sorriso di Maldini..... daaaaai su, di che parliamo )


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

La cosa che mi fa dubitare del tutto è che GDM non sappia nulla a riguardo. Vero non sapeva neanche di Cr7 ma mi sembra comunque strano.


----------



## mark (7 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Infatti non ho detto nome ne niente. Non è dato per fatto. La fonte la potete trovare facilmente e una cosa bisogna dirla: non ha mai sbagliato.



Eh non vale così, adesso siamo curiosi.. devi dircelo


----------



## NaTzGuL (7 Agosto 2018)

Non c'è un giornale serio che parla di questa fantomatica trattativa che per me non esiste.......


----------



## Cizzu (7 Agosto 2018)

Basta con Milinkovic Savic, basta.. ogni giorno è la stessa storia. Non possiamo fare questi acquisti. Stop.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Basta con Milinkovic Savic, basta.. ogni giorno è la stessa storia. Non possiamo fare questi acquisti. Stop.



Ah beh se sei tu a dirmi di smettere di sperare allora mi metto il cuore in pace.


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2018)

Tanto 10 giorni e ci metteremo alle spalle anche questa 

Prende l'eredità di Fabregas, Keità e Aubameyang, sogni di mezza estate mai concretizzati


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Tanto 10 giorni e ci metteremo alle spalle anche questa
> 
> Prende l'eredità di Fabregas, *Keità* e Aubameyang, sogni di mezza estate mai concretizzati



Minchia, se pure Keità lo consideriamo un sogno vuol dire che siamo stati davvero presi male negli scorsi anni (e lo eravamo in effetti)


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prestito oneroso biennale con pagamenti dilazionati anno per anno e riscatto finale.
> Giustamente uno dice: E perché Lotito dovrebbe accettare? Eh....E' questo il punto.



Perche sono soldi che comunque entreranno alla Lazio.
Cash e tutti assieme solo 3/4 squadre in europa potrebbero darglieli, ma non mi sembra che per il sergente ci sia la fila alla porta di Lotito...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2018)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Io tendo sempre a frenare l'ottimismo, anche perché mi sembra di star rivivendo la situazione dell'attaccante dell'anno scorso, dove alla fine diventai ottimista e mi convinsi che bene o male avremmo preso qualche pezzo importante... e si è visto com'è finita.
> 
> Ora, io do per certo che lo stiamo trattando: stavolta non mi sbilancio, ma mi viene da pensare che abbiano dato una sorta di scadenza a Lotito, scadenza che non può essere gli ultimi giorni di mercato... devono assicurarsi di avere il tempo sufficiente per delle alternative in caso di esito negativo della trattativa.
> 
> ...



Anche io non ho nessun dubbio che c'è una trattativa ma credo sia troppo complessa, quindi operazione last minuti.. un rischio che secondo me ne vale la pena.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

Comunque non volevo alimentare false speranze. È stato un post di reazione per l’esaltazione. Scusate, errore mio. 

Vedremo cosa succederà.


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Minchia, se pure Keità lo consideriamo un sogno vuol dire che siamo stati davvero presi male negli scorsi anni (e lo eravamo in effetti)



Diciamo che a forza di parlarne, era diventato il giocatore definitivo


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Oddio il messia ha parlato. Vediamo cosa succede tra oggi e domani.



Ahahahaha c è da dire che ne ha prese parecchie di cose gf


----------



## Rambo cica (7 Agosto 2018)

Se e dico se 
Leonardo ha potenzialmente la capacità di finanziare questa operazione si farà
il solo ostacolo solo i top club che se vengono staccano l'assegno e se lo portano via, ma fino adesso tante chiacchere e niente di concreto, almeno all'apparenza
Lotito se accontentato anche con 100M diluiti nel tempo non si farà scappare l'occasione
quanto potrà mai andare la valutazione anche se continuerà a far campionati top
non è certo un messi, neymar che possa andare ancora su di valutazione
se per caso stecca l'anno prossimo o ha la pubalgia vale subito la metà!!!!
secondo voi Lotito questo non lo sa???? rischia che per prenderne 10 in più ne perde 50 se non mantiene le promesse

per cui
se le inglesi non intervengono e 8/8 è alle porte
se il real non cede modric e al momento sembra proprio di no
il prossimo appuntamento con le cose formali a casa Milan sarà per sms


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Credo fermamente che si stia trattando Savic ma con Lotito è dura (ricordate anche lo scorso anno)
La scadenza del mercato però non è lontana.... 

Se non dovesse arrivare SMS quale potrebbe essere l'alternativa? Un WhatsApp???


----------



## NaTzGuL (7 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Credo fermamente che si stia trattando Savic ma con Lotito è dura (ricordate anche lo scorso anno)
> La scadenza del mercato però non è lontana....
> 
> Se non dovesse arrivare SMS quale potrebbe essere l'alternativa? Un WhatsApp???



Ma sulla base di cosa credi che stiamo trattando Savic? Bah......


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Per me Bonaventura che negli USA è stato un fantasma rientra nell'affare


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2018)

L'anno scorso prima di prendere kalinic avevo la sensazione che la squadra sarebbe rimasta incompleta,spero di sbagliarmi ma ho la stessa sensazione adesso.


----------



## NaTzGuL (7 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso prima di prendere kalinic avevo la sensazione che la squadra sarebbe rimasta incompleta,spero di sbagliarmi ma ho la stessa sensazione adesso.



Ho la stessa sensazione........


----------



## Rambo cica (7 Agosto 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso prima di prendere kalinic avevo la sensazione che la squadra sarebbe rimasta incompleta,spero di sbagliarmi ma ho la stessa sensazione adesso.



in effetti è rimasta incompleta


----------



## gabuz (7 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Può anche essere vero, ma nel caso non succedesse comporta una reazione negativa che mette nel mood sbagliato.
> Anche perchè, di notizie tangibili o verosimili, io non ne vedo mezza.



Beh, ma lì sta alle persone. Un contro è sognare, un conto illudersi.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Credo fermamente che si stia trattando Savic ma con Lotito è dura (ricordate anche lo scorso anno)
> La scadenza del mercato però non è lontana....
> 
> Se non dovesse arrivare SMS quale potrebbe essere l'alternativa? Un WhatsApp???



Se fossimo trattando SMS penso che Lotito avrebbe lasciato uscire qualche informazione


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2018)

Perdonatemi ma in mezzo a 8000 conferme io continuo a dare un 2% di realtà al tutto


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> in effetti è rimasta incompleta



Lo so,intendevo incompleta nonostante kalinic,ma lo sarebbe stata anche se avessimo preso la punta top.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi ma in mezzo a 8000 conferme io continuo a dare un 2% di realtà al tutto



Ma anche meno sai...


----------



## Rossonero97 (7 Agosto 2018)

Raga andate sul profilo Twitter di prota balzano.... Speriamo sia vero


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Nella trattativa per Savic, che sono certo esista, è da tener presente che non si possono fare dichiarazioni del genere che il tifoso si aspetterebbe dalla propria dirigenza. La Lazio è quotata in borsa e per questo una trattativa del genere potrebbe avere ripercussioni sul titolo.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Nella trattativa per Savic, che sono certo esista, è da tener presente che non si possono fare dichiarazioni del genere che il tifoso si aspetterebbe dalla propria dirigenza. La Lazio è quotata in borsa e per questo una trattativa del genere potrebbe avere ripercussioni sul titolo.



La Lazio quotata in borsa?
Ma a quella della madre di Lotito credo.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2018)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Raga andate sul profilo Twitter di prota balzano.... Speriamo sia vero



"Vruce je.. Vidjecemo".


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Agosto 2018)

*Pietro Balzano Prota di RadioRossonera: SMS continua ad essere un sogno impossibile, usando le parole di Leonardo. Ad oggi, da ambienti vicini a SMS la risposta è stata:"Vruce je.. Vidjecemo", che significa:"E' molto calda, vedremo...".*


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Raga andate sul profilo Twitter di prota balzano.... Speriamo sia vero



Leva subito il nime o ti bannano...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota di RadioRossonera: SMS continua ad essere un sogno impossibile, usando le parole di Leonardo. Ad oggi, da ambienti vicini a SMS la risposta è stata:"Vruce je.. Vidjecemo", che significa:"E' molto calda, vedremo...".*



Calma e sangue freddo.

Comunque arriva.. ne sono certo.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> La Lazio quotata in borsa?
> Ma a quella della madre di Lotito credo.



Ma dove vivi?

Sono anni che la Lazio è quotata in borsa.

Credo sia stata la prima in assoluto seguita da roma e juve.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma dove vivi?
> 
> Sono anni che la Lazio è quotata in borsa.
> 
> Credo sia stata la prima in assoluto seguita da roma e juve.



.
Son tipo 20 anni che è quotata in borsa...



Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota di RadioRossonera: SMS continua ad essere un sogno impossibile, usando le parole di Leonardo. Ad oggi, da ambienti vicini a SMS la risposta è stata:"Vruce je.. Vidjecemo", che significa:"E' molto calda, vedremo...".*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ripeto...un mini spumantino mettetelo in frigo...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ripeto...un mini spumantino mettetelo in frigo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ripeto...un mini spumantino mettetelo in frigo...



Cmq Fabiuzzo devo essere onesto, ti ho messo nella lista degli ignorati per un po' per via del tuo pessimismo cosmico, ma vederti ottimista su questa faccenda mi fa molto piacere.
Sperare non fa male a nessuno.


----------



## koti (7 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota di RadioRossonera: SMS continua ad essere un sogno impossibile, usando le parole di Leonardo. Ad oggi, da ambienti vicini a SMS la risposta è stata:"Vruce je.. Vidjecemo", che significa:"E' molto calda, vedremo...".*



Se la trattativa esiste come è possibile che Di Marzio e Pedullà non ne parlino minimamente? Rimango molto scettico.


----------



## PheelMD (7 Agosto 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Tanto 10 giorni e ci metteremo alle spalle anche questa
> 
> Prende l'eredità di Fabregas, Keità e Aubameyang, sogni di mezza estate mai concretizzati



Vedo esattamente le stesse dinamiche


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa esiste come è possibile che Di Marzio e Pedullà non ne parlino minimamente? Rimango molto scettico.



Quei due non ne hanno azzeccata mezza. Uno perculato da Benzema, l'altro che ci accostava Zaza o Morata ogni 10 minuti.
In realtà nessuno sa nulla.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Cmq Fabiuzzo devo essere onesto, ti ho messo nella lista degli ignorati per un po' per via del tuo pessimismo cosmico, ma vederti ottimista su questa faccenda mi fa molto piacere.
> Sperare non fa male a nessuno.



Ho semplicemente capito chi sa veramente tutto di sta trattativa....quindi sono straottimista su sergej....


----------



## Rossonero97 (7 Agosto 2018)

Esatto


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

Va beh sentite.....voglio immaginare Gordon Singer con Paolino e Leonardo a colloquio con Lotito....
Che la trattativa ci sia io Ci credo....incrociamo l’incrociabile...e attendiamo .....


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

Ma è possibile piazzare una bella scommessa sul non arrivo di Savic?
almeno sarei euforico in ogni caso


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota di RadioRossonera: SMS continua ad essere un sogno impossibile, usando le parole di Leonardo. Ad oggi, da ambienti vicini a SMS la risposta è stata:"Vruce je.. Vidjecemo", che significa:"E' molto calda, vedremo...".*



Se quella frase è in serbo impazzisco, ve lo dico.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ho semplicemente capito chi sa veramente tutto di sta trattativa....quindi sono straottimista su sergej....



E chi? mandami pm che sono curioso...


----------



## Igor91 (7 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E chi? mandami pm che sono curioso...



Me lo giri? Penso di aver capito anche io... Vediamo se ne ho la conferma


----------



## Davidoff (7 Agosto 2018)

L'offerta l'hanno fatta secondo me, tutto da vedere da quanto e se Lotito accetterà. Quello che spero è che se anche salti lui ci sia un'alternativa valida, al momento il nostro centrocampo è decisamente inferiore a quello delle altre contender per il quarto posto.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Me lo giri? Penso di aver capito anche io... Vediamo se ne ho la conferma



Io penso Pbp, ma forse ho capito male.
Diciamo che se devono dare da mangiare ai giornalisti vanno dal pesciolino piccolo, non certo da Pedullà o Di Marzio che non sanno nulla.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2018)

E anche sky inizia a parlarne


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> E anche sky inizia a parlarne



Mi giri il pm, mi sento ancora più ottimista dei giorni scorsi devo dire.
Poi ho questa sensazione che più il tempo passa e meglio sia per noi.


----------



## mark (7 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> E anche sky inizia a parlarne



Cosa dicono?


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me c'è un accordo ma bisogna trovare il modo di gestire l’operazione tenendo conto del fpf


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Cosa dicono?



Bovicelli (staff di marzio) a sky sport 24 ha detto trattativa difficile ma si sta provando con un prestito con diritto di riscatto...ma non avevano detto che non c'era nulla ??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota di RadioRossonera: SMS continua ad essere un sogno impossibile, usando le parole di Leonardo. Ad oggi, da ambienti vicini a SMS la risposta è stata:"Vruce je.. Vidjecemo", che significa:"E' molto calda, vedremo...".*



Se succede in molti dovranno ricredersi.
Elliott se vuole si compra la Lazio intera e la rinomina "Milan B".


----------



## mark (7 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Bovicelli (staff di marzio) a sky sport 24 ha detto trattativa difficile ma si sta provando con un prestito con diritto di riscatto...ma non avevano detto che non c'era nulla ??



Questa é un’apertura enorme per me


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma dove vivi?
> 
> Sono anni che la Lazio è quotata in borsa.
> 
> Credo sia stata la prima in assoluto seguita da roma e juve.



Chiedo venia si vede avevo rimosso non essendo una cosa che mi interessa.
Tuttavia questo non ti autorizza ad offendere.
Dove vivi lo scrivi ai tuoi amici grazie.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Agosto 2018)

Comunque danno Singer a Roma eh...


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Visto?

Non è se arriva ma quando!


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2018)

Io rimango sul pessimista, non voglio rimanerci male se poi non arriva (come penso).


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Comunque danno Singer a Roma eh...



Magari è andato per qualche affare riguardante Telecom o Mediobanca che vuole prendere.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ho semplicemente capito chi sa veramente tutto di sta trattativa....quindi sono straottimista su sergej....



Ho cercato un attimo delle conferme riguardo il nome che mi hai passato e cristo... questo non può non sapere.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho cercato un attimo delle conferme riguardo il nome che mi hai passato e cristo... questo non può non sapere.



Ragazzi dai, lo sappiamo che non si parla di queste cose sul forum.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai, lo sappiamo che non si parla di queste cose sul forum.



Appunto, era una curiosità mia che mi ha passato via pm.
Ma sono molto ottimista.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dai, lo sappiamo che non si parla di queste cose sul forum.



Che è? Roba da carbonari rossoneri?

Non si capisce nulla de sto pissi-pissi-bau-bau


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2018)

*Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva. 

Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.*



Borini ok che è un cesso, ma Bonaventura è più che utile nella turnazione e soprattutto ha il doppio ruolo. Silva invece lo darei solo in prestito, al massimo con recompra.

Però intanto, se ne parla...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutto vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*



Up


----------



## pazzomania (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.*



FOSSE VERO.... se gli diamo Bonaventura, dovremmo comunque tornare sul mercato a livello abbastanza elevato, non avremmo nessuna riserva a CC e nemmeno sugli esterni, se gli rifiliamo Borini e Silva saremmo dei geni, ma dubito Lotito sia cosi stupido, dovremmo "svenderglieli"

Ancora non ci credo comunque, sarebbe troppo bello.


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.*


Si entra nel vivo della trattativa, dunque... come previsto, Leonardo vuole inserire i cartellini di giocatori come parziale contropartita del prestito. Molto probabile Jack, direi, che entra nel raggio di azione del serbo, costituendone una alternativa tecnica. Se Lotito si è seduto, è per chiudere.


----------



## varvez (7 Agosto 2018)

Eh, ma Suma ha appena detto che... Preso, dai, SMS sarà del Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*



Suma che se ne esce dicendo che Savic è impossibile e subito dopo escono delle news su Sky e su altre testate a smentire quanto ha detto, è veramente una sentenza alla rovescia


----------



## mark (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*



Intanto si inizia a parlarne


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*



Occhio!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Suma che se ne esce dicendo che Savic è impossibile e subito dopo escono delle news su Sky e su altre testate a smentire quanto ha detto, è veramente una sentenza alla rovescia



Sumo ne sa quanto noi.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*




*Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*



Siamo al rush finale....forza Leo facci sognare...


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*


Sky inizia a smottare... bene.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Eh ma intanto 'ste voci


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Rosicano come pazzi ahahha


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Dai incassiamo Savic e poi di corsa a Madrid per fare lo scambio Donnarumma Marcelo

Ma vieniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Savic è davvero un sogno, un colpo stellare: se lo acquistassimo, riuscirei quasi a tollerare l’acquisto di Modric da parte dell’Inter! Preferisco andarci cauto ed essere piacevolmente sorpreso poi ...


----------



## varvez (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Anche Sky ha ceduto. È fatta


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Mmh, se ne parla... Io continuo a dire che non ci credo (non alla trattativa ma al suo reale arrivo).

Ma onestamente anche la questione Bakayoko mi sembra legata proprio al cambio di modulo che servirebbe nel caso arrivasse Savic.

Boh.


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*


Babayoko, per caratteristiche, ruolo, stile di gioco, non ha nulla a che vedere con il Sergente serbo. Indiscrezione che, se rapportata a quest'ultimo, non ha molto significato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Ma prima ha detto che l'idea è quella del prestito oneroso, poi dice che non risulta??? Avete riportato male o è impazzito lui?


----------



## chicagousait (7 Agosto 2018)

Non succede ma se succede


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Cmq se arriva, Leonardo sarà ricordato come il re dei troll.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Babayoko, per caratteristiche, ruolo, stile di gioco, non ha nulla a che vedere con il Sergente serbo. Indiscrezione che, se rapportata a quest'ultimo, non ha molto significato.



Come ho detto, potrebbe essere legata ma in maniera diversa a quello che dice Sky.

Bakayoko potrebbe interessare proprio per l'eventuale arrivo di Savic e il conseguente cambio di modulo per metterlo dove rende meglio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Marchetti:"Continuano ad arrivare voci su Milinkovic Savic al Milan. E' un'operazione che se uno la vuole fare, la fa. A noi non risulta. Ci sembra complicata. Molto più fattibile Bakayoko (se ne parla ne topic specifico NDR).*



Bakayoko e Savic sono due giocatori talmente diversi e in ruoli talmente diversi che non possono centrare nulla l'uno con l'altro. Se Bakayoko si sta facendo è una operazione a parte, un low cost per fare numero a centrocampo.


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Mmh, se ne parla... Io continuo a dire che non ci credo (non alla trattativa ma al suo reale arrivo).
> 
> Ma onestamente anche la questione Bakayoko mi sembra legata proprio al cambio di modulo che servirebbe nel caso arrivasse Savic.
> 
> Boh.


Bravo. 4231. Poderoso mediano, a supportare una trequarti Suso, Milinkovic-Savic, Calhanoglu.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Anche Sky ha ceduto. È fatta



.


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo. 4231. Poderoso mediano, a supportare una trequarti Suso, Milinkovic-Savic, Calhanoglu.



Dio santo che bella squadretta


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



Mah. Onestamente siamo arrivati ad un punto dove, se non arrivasse Milinkovic Savic, sarebbe un fallimento. Quando in realtà sarebbe la pura normalità. Se posso dare un consiglio, evitate di andare dietro ad insider e chiacchieroni. Magari alla fine davvero fanno il miracolo e Savic arriva, ma questi ogni estate ne sparano a centinaia, non ne beccano una e poi vanno in letargo fino all'estate successiva...


----------



## malos (7 Agosto 2018)

Grande Leo che ha lasciato fuori sky. Non sanno niente, parlano di Savic solo perchè vanno a rimorchio.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah. Onestamente siamo arrivati ad un punto dove, se non arrivasse Milinkovic Savic, sarebbe un fallimento. Quando in realtà sarebbe la pura normalità. Se posso dare un consiglio, evitate di andare dietro ad insider e chiacchieroni. Magari alla fine davvero fanno il miracolo e Savic arriva, ma questi ogni estate ne sparano a centinaia, non ne beccano una e poi vanno in letargo fino all'estate successiva...



.


----------



## malos (7 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah. Onestamente siamo arrivati ad un punto dove, se non arrivasse Milinkovic Savic, sarebbe un fallimento. Quando in realtà sarebbe la pura normalità. Se posso dare un consiglio, evitate di andare dietro ad insider e chiacchieroni. Magari alla fine davvero fanno il miracolo e Savic arriva, ma questi ogni estate ne sparano a centinaia, non ne beccano una e poi vanno in letargo fino all'estate successiva...



Hai ragione ma il calciomercato è fatto soprattutto di sogni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mah. Onestamente siamo arrivati ad un punto dove, se non arrivasse Milinkovic Savic, sarebbe un fallimento. Quando in realtà sarebbe la pura normalità. Se posso dare un consiglio, evitate di andare dietro ad insider e chiacchieroni. Magari alla fine davvero fanno il miracolo e Savic arriva, ma questi ogni estate ne sparano a centinaia, non ne beccano una e poi vanno in letargo fino all'estate successiva...



Seguendo il tuo ragionamento allora bisognerebbe lasciar perdere anche tutti gli altri giornalisti, visto che per un'estate intera fino ad ora non hanno indovinato neanche una notizia nei nostri confronti, dai vari rifinanziamenti last minute di Li, ai Zaza, Morata, Benzema, Berardi e compagnia.
Io ci credo perchè ora siamo in mano a gente che si sta comprando l'Italia intera, non abbiamo più dei pezzenti cinesi o vecchi presidenti stanchi di spendere.


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma il calciomercato è fatto soprattutto di sogni.



Vero, ma poi nel forum partono le critiche a Leonardo che "non ha preso SMS e mo abbiamo quella pippa di Bakayoko con Higuain trentenne e un giovanotto di 24 anni dall'Atalanta".


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



Io non mi esprimo, ma ho le idee chiarissime a riguardo. Vediamo se avrò ragione.


----------



## malos (7 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vero, ma poi nel forum partono le critiche a Leonardo che "non ha preso SMS e mo abbiamo quella pippa di Bakayoko con Higuain trentenne e un giovanotto di 24 anni dall'Atalanta".



Vabbè se qualcuno critica perchè non è riuscito a prendere questo va bannato all'istante.


----------



## kipstar (7 Agosto 2018)

Sto SMS è un po' un boomerang.....già un giocatore di livello accostato nelle ultime ore viene giudicato non degnissimo....mah....


----------



## Mika (7 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Vabbè se qualcuno critica perchè non è riuscito a prendere questo va bannato all'istante.



Io so solo che prima del 10 luglio avevamo bloccato Zaza in caso di partenza di Kalinic. Ora abbiamo Caldara, Higuain, trattiamo il prestito di Bakayoko e sogniamo SMS.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Sto SMS è un po' un boomerang.....già un giocatore di livello accostato nelle ultime ore viene giudicato non degnissimo....mah....



Sarà il campo a parlare tanto.


----------



## sunburn (7 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento allora bisognerebbe lasciar perdere anche tutti gli altri giornalisti, visto che per un'estate intera fino ad ora non hanno indovinato neanche una notizia nei nostri confronti, dai vari rifinanziamenti last minute di Li, ai Zaza, Morata, Benzema, Berardi e compagnia.
> Io ci credo perchè ora siamo in mano a gente che si sta comprando l'Italia intera, non abbiamo più dei pezzenti cinesi o vecchi presidenti stanchi di spendere.


Ma il problema è che sarebbe senza senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che fino ad ora, nonostante l'ultima stagione clamorosa, non ha spostato niente: la Lazio è in Europa league, esattamente come noi che andiamo in giro con Montolivo, Locatelli e Borini.
Sarebbe molto sciocco fare all in su uno che, ripeto, non ha spostato nulla, ma che anche fosse un fenomeno si ritroverebbe con di fianco Bertolacci, Josè Mauri, Locatelli e via dicendo.


----------



## danjr (7 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che sarebbe senza senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che fino ad ora, nonostante l'ultima stagione clamorosa, non ha spostato niente: la Lazio è in Europa league, esattamente come noi che andiamo in giro con Montolivo, Locatelli e Borini.
> Sarebbe molto sciocco fare all in su uno che, ripeto, non ha spostato nulla, ma che anche fosse un fenomeno si ritroverebbe con di fianco Bertolacci, Josè Mauri, Locatelli e via dicendo.


Va beh prendiamo baselli allora


----------



## Tessar (7 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che sarebbe senza senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che fino ad ora, nonostante l'ultima stagione clamorosa, non ha spostato niente: la Lazio è in Europa league, esattamente come noi che andiamo in giro con Montolivo, Locatelli e Borini.
> Sarebbe molto sciocco fare all in su uno che, ripeto, non ha spostato nulla, ma che anche fosse un fenomeno si ritroverebbe con di fianco Bertolacci, Josè Mauri, Locatelli e via dicendo.



Dobbiamo ripartire da qualche parte non credi? Io SMS lo sogno la notte a centrocampo


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che sarebbe senza senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che fino ad ora, nonostante l'ultima stagione clamorosa, non ha spostato niente: la Lazio è in Europa league, esattamente come noi che andiamo in giro con Montolivo, Locatelli e Borini.
> Sarebbe molto sciocco fare all in su uno che, ripeto, non ha spostato nulla, ma che anche fosse un fenomeno si ritroverebbe con di fianco Bertolacci, Josè Mauri, Locatelli e via dicendo.



Ma Jose mauri e Bertolacci l anno scorso quando sono stati titolari?
Secondo il tuo ragionamento la juve non avrebbe dovuto prendere dybala, pjanic, l Inter non avrebbe dovuto prendere icardi, la Roma non avrebbe dovuto prendere radja.. Bo fatico a comprendere certe uscite

E non mi parlare di prezzi perché i prezzi sono quelli e se non lo prende il Milan Savic lo prende qualcun altro


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...


ormai Anche sky conferma


----------



## impero rossonero (7 Agosto 2018)

anche repubblica...


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## fra29 (7 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Eh, ma Suma ha appena detto che... Preso, dai, SMS sarà del Milan



Che ha detto Maurone?


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Leggete e quotate*



Su sky la notizia l'ha fata Bovicelli (il sostituto di Di Stefano, in vacanxa) cmq, poi Marchetti ha aggiunto. Comunque ha deto non ci risulta che il Milan abbia le possibilità (economiche), non non ci risulta la trattativa.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto Maurone?



È impossibile. Una sentenza, al contrario


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto Maurone?



-----) http://www.milanworld.net/suma-savic-impossibile-modric-rosico-vt66250.html


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto Maurone?



Ma leggere no, eh?


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che sarebbe senza senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che fino ad ora, nonostante l'ultima stagione clamorosa, non ha spostato niente: la Lazio è in Europa league, esattamente come noi che andiamo in giro con Montolivo, Locatelli e Borini.
> Sarebbe molto sciocco fare all in su uno che, ripeto, non ha spostato nulla, ma che anche fosse un fenomeno si ritroverebbe con di fianco Bertolacci, Josè Mauri, Locatelli e via dicendo.



Bravissimo, hai centrato in pieno, il problema non è di certo Milinkovic che è un giocatorone, ma gli altri 10 compagni (escludo forse solo Higuaín).

A chi commenta dicendo prendiamo Baselli rispondo che non esistono solo questi due centrocampisti. 

Avrei preferito personalmente che con gli stessi soldi il centrocampo fosse rinforzato con almeno due acquisti di qualità per esempio Barella, Kovacic o Torreira (purtroppo finito all Arsenal per soli 30 milioni).

Spero che Maldini e Leo abbiano la saggezza di non cadere nella trappola spocchiosa che ha già ingoiato il duo predecessore.

Ripeto che non sono contrario all acquisto di SMS ma a quel prezzo in caso di infortunio rischiamo di giocare tutto l anno con montolivo e Locatelli.


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che sarebbe senza senso spendere 120 milioni per uno che fino ad ora, nonostante l'ultima stagione clamorosa, non ha spostato niente: la Lazio è in Europa league, esattamente come noi che andiamo in giro con Montolivo, Locatelli e Borini.
> Sarebbe molto sciocco fare all in su uno che, ripeto, non ha spostato nulla, ma che anche fosse un fenomeno si ritroverebbe con di fianco Bertolacci, Josè Mauri, Locatelli e via dicendo.



Questi sono i discorsi che hanno fatto Mirabelli e Fassone, meglio tanti giocatori da 20-35 milioni che pochi da 80-100. Ti devo ripetere come è andata a finire?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, hai centrato in pieno, il problema non è di certo Milinkovic che è un giocatorone, ma gli altri 10 compagni (escludo forse solo Higuaín).
> 
> A chi commenta dicendo prendiamo Baselli rispondo che non esistono solo questi due centrocampisti.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi sono anni che andiamo avanti con questi mezzi giocatori. Se si vuole tornare in Champions League dobbiamo prendere giocatori capaci di rivoltare la rosa come un calzino, che facciano la differenza. E' inutile infarcire la squadra con dei mediomen, preferisco 1000 volte prendere un top piuttosto che 3 discreti giocatori.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2018)

che faccio comincio a crederci?  
Comunque basta mezze cartucce, non me ne frega nulla se con 100 mln posso prendere 3 mediocri. Preferisco spenderli per uno forte!!!


----------



## 1972 (7 Agosto 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, hai centrato in pieno, il problema non è di certo Milinkovic che è un giocatorone, ma gli altri 10 compagni (escludo forse solo Higuaín).
> 
> A chi commenta dicendo prendiamo Baselli rispondo che non esistono solo questi due centrocampisti.
> 
> ...


se hai i soldi per comprare la ferrari e c hai paura de anna' a sbatte poi non ti puoi lamentare se giri col panda. giocatore forte che secondo me non vale 120 mln pero' a noi ce serve come er pane....


----------



## Rambo cica (7 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Su sky la notizia l'ha fata Bovicelli (il sostituto di Di Stefano, in vacanxa) Comunque ha deto non ci risulta che il Milan abbia le possibilità (economiche), non non ci risulta la trattativa.




Certe notizie solo il titolare le può dare non un sostituto


----------



## Mic (7 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## davidelynch (7 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che faccio comincio a crederci?
> Comunque basta mezze cartucce, non me ne frega nulla se con 100 mln posso prendere 3 mediocri. Preferisco spenderli per uno forte!!!


----------



## nybreath (7 Agosto 2018)

Lotito alla corte di Lord Singer? Brividi....


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



*Restate on topic e non diffondete bufale*


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> 
> Marchetti di Sky conferma: l'idea è di un prestito oneroso molto alto con diritto di riscatto. Se tutti vogliono l'affare potrebbe anche farsi. Ma resta molto complicato.*



ieri era impossibile, oggi se ne parla ma è molto complicato, chissà tra 4 o 5 giorni


----------



## luigi61 (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



Champagne già in frigo e complimenti a Leonardo
Lo considero un acquisto concluso
PS potete screennare questo post per il futuro


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...





malos ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma il calciomercato è fatto soprattutto di sogni.



Quello non lo metto in dubbio 



Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Seguendo il tuo ragionamento allora bisognerebbe lasciar perdere anche tutti gli altri giornalisti, visto che per un'estate intera fino ad ora non hanno indovinato neanche una notizia nei nostri confronti, dai vari rifinanziamenti last minute di Li, ai Zaza, Morata, Benzema, Berardi e compagnia.
> Io ci credo perchè ora siamo in mano a gente che si sta comprando l'Italia intera, non abbiamo più dei pezzenti cinesi o vecchi presidenti stanchi di spendere.



Mah, mica ho detto di non crederci. E' semplicemente un suggerimento, questi un estate si inventano l'aereo con Ibra, l'anno dopo le aziende cinesi, quello dopo Milinkovic Savic, ecc. Prima o poi ci acchiappiano e ci campano di rendita. Intanto poi, se non succede, hanno preso per il c. mezza tifoseria. I tifosi giustamente sognano e loro ne approfittano


----------



## fra29 (7 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Champagne già in frigo e complimenti a Leonardo
> Lo considero un acquisto concluso
> PS potete screennare questo post per il futuro



Quale è il ragionamento alla base di questa (bellissima) conclusione?


----------



## Black (7 Agosto 2018)

situazione quasi "comica". Nei giornali la notizia quasi non esiste o almeno viene trattata con profilo "basso". Nel forum invece è la più discussa da giorni (normale che sia così visto lo spessore del giocatore). Da una parte temo che ci si stia troppo illudendo, dall'altra però sarebbe un sogno anche per me.
Spero che a breve possiamo festeggiare per una cosa che sarebbe incredibile. Solo un mese fa eravamo dietro a Ricketts e Commisso, ora invece abbiamo già Higuain e Caldara in rosa e aggiungere SMS sarebbe veramente troppo.


----------



## arcanum (7 Agosto 2018)

Altro che spina dorsale bonucci-biglia-kalinic. Caldara-milikovicsavic-higuain si che è una spina dorsale con tanto di braccia gambe testa


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> situazione quasi "comica". Nei giornali la notizia quasi non esiste o almeno viene trattata con profilo "basso". Nel forum invece è la più discussa da giorni (normale che sia così visto lo spessore del giocatore). Da una parte temo che ci si stia troppo illudendo, dall'altra però sarebbe un sogno anche per me.
> Spero che a breve possiamo festeggiare per una cosa che sarebbe incredibile. Solo un mese fa eravamo dietro a Ricketts e Commisso, ora invece *abbiamo già Higuain e Caldara in rosa e aggiungere SMS sarebbe veramente troppo*.



Troppo?

Vorrei ricordare che ora il Milan è in mano a "*Mr. 37 MILA miliardi di euro*"

Savic è solo l'inizio!

Il FPF è roba per le squadre sfigate.... vi considerate ancora degli sfigati? Pensate che non ci siano soldi?

Certo che gli ultimi anni vi hanno proprio "terrorizzato"


----------



## fra29 (7 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> situazione quasi "comica". Nei giornali la notizia quasi non esiste o almeno viene trattata con profilo "basso". Nel forum invece è la più discussa da giorni (normale che sia così visto lo spessore del giocatore). Da una parte temo che ci si stia troppo illudendo, dall'altra però sarebbe un sogno anche per me.
> Spero che a breve possiamo festeggiare per una cosa che sarebbe incredibile. Solo un mese fa eravamo dietro a Ricketts e Commisso, ora invece abbiamo già Higuain e Caldara in rosa e aggiungere SMS sarebbe veramente troppo.



Sembra tantissimo la trattativa con Fabregas (prima che andasse al Barca)
Speriamo in epilogo diverso..


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sembra tantissimo la trattativa con Fabregas (prima che andasse al Barca)
> Speriamo in epilogo diverso..



Altri tempi ed altre proprietà che non volevano spendere, o non sapevano spendere!


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milinkovic Savic al Milan. Trattativa "smentita" da Leonardo ed alla quale nemmeno la stampa crede. Ma i bookmakers la pensano diversamente. Per gli allibratori italiani ed esteri, infatti, la destinazione più probabile per il serbo, in caso di addio alla Lazio, è proprio il Milan. L'approdo in rossonero è quotato 4. Lontanissime Juve e Real Madrid a 11. United addirittura a 15.
> 
> 
> Libero: Savic-Milan, si tratta sulla base di una formula Higuain. Lotito vuole 40M subito e poi 80M per il riscatto. Leonardo sta lavorando per alleggerire l'esborso inserendo possibili contropartite come Bonaventura, Borini e André Silva.
> ...



.


----------



## Raryof (7 Agosto 2018)

Novità su SI, parlano di 4 nomi per il Milan, piano A B ecc.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> se hai i soldi per comprare la ferrari e c hai paura de anna' a sbatte poi non ti puoi lamentare se giri col panda. giocatore forte che secondo me non vale 120 mln pero' a noi ce serve come er pane....



No il discorso è diverso invece, guarda seguendo la metafora:

è inutile che compri lo sterzo della ferrari se poi sotto c' hai il motore della 500


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Novità su SI, parlano di 4 nomi per il Milan, piano A B ecc.



oltre ai classici Savic e Rabiot cosa hanno detto? A me puzza troppo che non escano altri nomi.


----------



## Boomer (7 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Novità su SI, parlano di 4 nomi per il Milan, piano A B ecc.



Non sanno niente.


----------



## Milanista (7 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Troppo?
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che ora il Milan è in mano a "*Mr. 37 MILA miliardi di euro*"
> 
> ...



Al limite 37 miliardi, non 37 mila.

Spero vivamente che Leonardo riesca nel capolavoro e ci porti Savic, sarebbe incredibile avere uno dei potenziali migliori centrocampisti del mondo.


----------

